# Help! ID this problem



## RyanB (10 Feb 2019)

Hi everyone,
First post here. Need some help identifying what is causing this problem..

- Tank is 180L
- Standard twin T5s from Juwel on the vision
- Plain sand substrate
- Lights on 16hrs a day (I’ve lowered this today to 9hrs a day)
- Easy life root sticks under all root feeders
- Dose 2ml of Flourish excel daily since 16.01.19
- Dose 2.5ml of Easy life Profito daily since 01.02.19

Plants:
Crypts
Amazon sword
Anubias
Java fern
Valisneria

So for the most part the java fern and the crypts are doing fine. The problem is with the amazon sword and the Anubias. The leaves have gone like a doily or netting.

The tank is on the heavy side of stocking with loaches, tetras, plecs and gourami. I don’t ever see the fish having a go at the plants and as far as I’m aware I do not have snails. The plants are from aquarium gardens so should be snail free.

I have noticed some stag horn algae recently which is why I’ve knocked the lights down and I’m think of dialling back ferts?

The reason I had the lights on for so long is because before I realised about the correct amount of light time for plants I simply wanted the light on to see the fish. Now I’ve researched that 16hrs is far too long!

Today I have cut a lot of the damaged leaves away.

Can someone help identify my problem so I can put it right as soon as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Edvet (10 Feb 2019)

I would lower the light more , start with 6 hours and then see how the new leaves develop. If they look healthy slowly increase to 8 hours.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Feb 2019)

RyanB said:


> Lights on 16hrs a day (I’ve lowered this today to 9hrs a day)



 I would reduce to 6hrs



RyanB said:


> Dose 2ml of Flourish excel daily since 16.01.19
> - Dose 2.5ml of Easy life Profito daily since 01.02.19



recent changes in the right direction - do not reduce the ferts

It will take 4-6 weeks to see the difference esp the ferts.



RyanB said:


> Today I have cut a lot of the damaged leaves away.







RyanB said:


> I have noticed some stag horn algae recently



remove as much as you can and spot treat the rest with your daily dose of liquid cardon



RyanB said:


> Can someone help identify my problem



too much light , no ferts and plain substrate. The root tabs are good but your tank needed the ferts as well with plain substrate as you have done


----------



## GHNelson (10 Feb 2019)

Hi Ryan
There is probably a few issues here!
Plec damage to the leaves...instigated probably during the night!
Lights on too long!
Macro NPK not added as a fertilizer!
Profito.....is basically a micro/trace fertilizer...
hoggie


----------



## Zeus. (10 Feb 2019)

hogan53 said:


> Macro NPK not added as a fertilizer!
> Profito.....is basically a micro/trace fertilizer.



Missed that as never used the stuff - need NPK OFC


----------



## dw1305 (10 Feb 2019)

Hi all,





RyanB said:


> The leaves have gone like a doily or netting





RyanB said:


> stocking with loaches, tetras, plecs and gourami. I don’t ever see the fish having a go at the plants and as far as I’m aware I do not have snails.





hogan53 said:


> Plec damage to the leaves...instigated probably during the night!


Agree with @hogan53 that is definitely plec damage.

cheers Darrel


----------



## RyanB (11 Feb 2019)

Many thanks for the replies people! 



dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Agree with @hogan53 that is definitely plec damage.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Not what I was hoping for lol was hoping for some sort of deficiency. Would feel bad getting rid of fish because of this. 



hogan53 said:


> Hi Ryan
> There is probably a few issues here!
> Plec damage to the leaves...instigated probably during the night!
> Lights on too long!
> ...



What macro ferts would you reccomend. Bearing in mind I am not trying to achieve a ‘planted tank’ I simply want some healthy plants in a community fish tank to make it look natural.

I’ve lowered the light period. 

Think I need a separate tank for plants.. 

Thanks again everyone very helpful.


----------



## Zeus. (11 Feb 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Agree with @hogan53 that is definitely plec damage.



Could it be the plants was deficient in nutrients which lead to them being 'weak' which then the Plec took advantage off ?


----------



## Edvet (11 Feb 2019)

RyanB said:


> Think I need a separate tank for plants..


Nah just need to adjust lightlevels and have the plants gradually adjust, you will need to feed them though. Just very slowly increase time while keeping levels low.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Feb 2019)

Hi all, 





Zeus. said:


> Could it be the plants was deficient in nutrients which lead to them being 'weak' which then the Plec took advantage off ?


Definitely could be, you can't really tell just from the leaves. The _in situ_ shot doesn't really help either. 





RyanB said:


> Would feel bad getting rid of fish because of this.


@RyanB do you feed vegetables to your fish? You could try cucumber,  green pepper or courgette and that may stop the leaf damage. You don't have snails so you can just embed the veg. on the handle of a stainless steel teaspoon or similar.

Amazon sword is quite high on the menu for Bristlenoses etc., but _Anubias_ is usually a food of last resort.

cheers Darrel


----------



## RyanB (12 Feb 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Definitely could be, you can't really tell just from the leaves. The _in situ_ shot doesn't really help either. @RyanB do you feed vegetables to your fish? You could try cucumber,  green pepper or courgette and that may stop the leaf damage. You don't have snails so you can just embed the veg. on the handle of a stainless steel teaspoon or similar.
> 
> Amazon sword is quite high on the menu for Bristlenoses etc., but _Anubias_ is usually a food of last resort.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yeah they get cucumber once a week that they scoff down supplemented by their algae wafers 5 days a week however someone recently did say the cucumber might not be filling enough for them so should try pepper or broccoli stalk.

I’m thinking of getting a nano setup for plants and cardinal tetra. Just trying to find a set up that is as silent as possible as the only room I have left is on the large side board in the bedroom.. looked at the Fluval flex but heard rumours the pump can be loud?

Cheers!


----------



## dw1305 (12 Feb 2019)

Hi all, 





RyanB said:


> so should try pepper or broccoli stalk.


Give it a go and see what happens. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## RyanB (17 Feb 2019)

Quick update for anyone who may be interested..

 The plecs continued to destroy my plants through the night I caught them a few times during the evenings having a go. Despite giving green pepper, cucumber and algae pellets to try and fill them up they still had a taste for the Anubias and recently the crypts. 
So yesterday unfortunately I gave them up to my LFS for rehoming which I’m not sure how i feel about lol poor things where only doing what’s natural but they where making a mess of the tank! Fingers crossed they make it to a good new home with someone that will appreciate them and who doesn’t have real plants! 

Just so everyone knows I didn’t pick the stocking of my tank as I bought it as a complete already stocked tank. 

Yesterday I had to cut a lot (more) of the Anubias leaves off  I also cut a section off to try and propagate a new plant. Hopefully now the plant munchers have been evicted I can start to get some better growth!


----------

